# [SOLVED] Cd-rom burner not detected



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

Recently, i help my friend to format his computer and reinstall the OS(windows ME). Everything work fine but just relize that he cannot burn CD. After install Nero 6 ultra edition, i can only choose image recorder. so, i can only burn as image. What is the problem guy?

Thank...


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Cd-rom burner not detected*

Check My computer to see what the drive is listed as. If it is not what it should be you can try going to the website for that drive and download the driver for it and see if that helps.


----------



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Cd-rom burner not detected*

At my computer it show compact disk so, i detect as CD-rom right? The burner is SONY so i go to sony web site but can not find any driver for sony CD-rom lo...


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Cd-rom burner not detected*

Does your computer have any memory card readers? If so that may be what you see as the compact disk. 

And is this a external cd burner? If so on sonys driver download it will first be under "Peripheral devices" and then on the next page "External Driver" then it should bring up the model number of that drive. 

Also go to device manager and see if it is listed there and if it says there is a problem.


----------



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Cd-rom burner not detected*

no, the computer does not have any memory card readers. 

No, not an external cd burner.

At device manager, at the cd-ROM section it show "sony CD-RW CRX230EE". There are no problem show at the device manager lo.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cd-rom burner not detected*

remove the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Cd-rom burner not detected*

Thank dai. I just fixed the problem by install nero 7 lo. I wonder why the Nero 6 ultra edition does not work. Before the computer is formatted, it was using Nero 6 ultra edition too from the same CD.

However thank for the help all of you provided.


----------

